# Best Fillet Knife



## FIXINTOO (Jan 7, 2008)

What do you think is the best Fillet Knife and what is the cost and do you know where they can be purchased? Thanks for the input.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

For large fish the eight or ten inch Forschner or Dexter Russell breaking knife is the way to go. Also pick up an eight inch tiger edge serrated knife for cutting thru the rib cages. I know Outcast and Gulf Breeze Bait&Tackle carry them. For smaller fish a standard 7 inch fillet knife will do the job. The Forschners are the best. Here is a link that shows the breaking knives. 

http://bladetamer.com/You should be able to find the knives though here in town.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've tried several and my favorite is theold Schrade Uncle Henry filet knife with the stagalon handle. The made in USA one. They still make it but now made in China. Don't know anything about the new ones. The USA ones used to be about $25 but now they are fetching between $50 and $100 on E-Bay.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

I like the Forchners the best. Look at what the charter boats are using, most are Forchners. As for where to purchase, I got mine from Half Hitch in Destin.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Forschners! When it comes to cleaning fish a good knife is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *wrightackle (3/31/2010)*For large fish the eight or ten inch Forschner or Dexter Russell breaking knife is the way to go. Also pick up an eight inch tiger edge serrated knife for cutting thru the rib cages. I know Outcast and Gulf Breeze Bait&Tackle carry them. For smaller fish a standard 7 inch fillet knife will do the job. The Forschners are the best. Here is a link that shows the breaking knives.
> 
> http://bladetamer.com/You should be able to find the knives though here in town.


I agree.

ten inch Forschner or Dexter Russell


----------



## singled-out (Mar 24, 2008)

I use the Forschner brand as well. I have purchased several due to leaving a set on the table at Sportsman in OB last year and I replaced them from Smokey Mountain Knife Works in TN. <CITE>www.smkw.comCheck these guys out they have/had the best pricing I could find.</CITE>


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Its been said but without a doubt its Forschner. They come razor sharp and are easy to keep that way. I have several and could not be more pleased. I get mine at C.A.D. Cutlery online for $15-20.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *wrightackle (3/31/2010)*For large fish the eight or ten inch Forschner or Dexter Russell breaking knife is the way to go. Also pick up an eight inch tiger edge serrated knife for cutting thru the rib cages. I know Outcast and Gulf Breeze Bait&Tackle carry them. For smaller fish a standard 7 inch fillet knife will do the job. The Forschners are the best. Here is a link that shows the breaking knives.
> 
> http://bladetamer.com/You should be able to find the knives though here in town.




Mr. Caro, never lied!


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

There are more fish cleaned at Joe Patti's than everyone on this forum combined and they use the Dexter Russells


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

cutco.com look at the fisherman knife the best I found yet, guaranteed sharp for life or pay $5 shipping and they will sharpen and return! look em up! not only a knife it has some good features as well.


----------



## FIXINTOO (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I will be in the Smokies in a couple of weeks and know where the Knife shop is I will check them out.


----------

